# Conneaut harbor and breakwalls 10/24



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Took Seth Hildebrand Angler of the Year from the Student Fishing League (SFL) to Conneaut today for his first ever Steelhead trip ! Had over 20 on got 7 in ! He was in awe of how fast and how high they can jump ! He even got himself a nice smallmouth ! The other days rain brought a lot of fish and baitfish in ! Caught all our fish on the outside and ends






































































of the walls !


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

You’re pounding them. Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

What an awesome day for the young fella. I'm totally impressed with how many steelhead you hook up, but that's a lot of lost fish. Are you losing them boatside or on jumps or what? Tight lines and fingers crossed for good weather this coming Saturday.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

SteveG said:


> What an awesome day for the young fella. I'm totally impressed with how many steelhead you hook up, but that's a lot of lost fish. Are you losing them boatside or on jumps or what? Tight lines and fingers crossed for good weather this coming Saturday.


He lost them all different ways ! Some would strip off 30/40 of line jump and get off ! Some got off as he was trying to bring them in some boat side ! As long as we don’t get any big winds there should be somewhere to fish by Saturday!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> He lost them all different ways ! Some would strip off 30/40 of line jump and get off ! Some got off as he was trying to bring them in some boat side ! As long as we don’t get any big winds there should be somewhere to fish by Saturday!


They are strong and acrobatic for sure!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

SteveG said:


> They are strong and acrobatic for sure!!


Yes he was very impressed with how fast and how strong they are !


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you think it will be too muddy to fish Thursday? How muddy is too muddy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

double post


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Really dirty at 1 pm today.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

With the river very high and last nights high winds it will be days before it is fishable !


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> Yes he was very impressed with how fast and how strong they are !


Were you catching them on spoons or cranks? Which does it seem more likely to lose them on?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Does seem like I lose more on spoons but that may be due to only 1 treble hook instead Of the 2 on cranks ! Sometimes I know before even putting out a lure that I possibly could lose the fish due too it’s a new spoon/crank/stick bait and I haven’t changed the hooks yet ! Good treble hooks are not cheap ! Some crank baits come with too small of hooks or them junky chrome ones ! But I’m always experimenting and don’t want to waste putting a new hook On if it doesn’t work !


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Killin it 💪 great posts!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I go outta Cleveland when I go, been a few years but we always did good right at mouth of cuyahoga. Like you said end outside of wall always did the best there. Like they ambushing everything that hits the corner!


----------



## POWERB8 (Oct 22, 2021)

FishIgo said:


> Does seem like I lose more on spoons but that may be due to only 1 treble hook instead Of the 2 on cranks ! Sometimes I know before even putting out a lure that I possibly could lose the fish due too it’s a new spoon/crank/stick bait and I haven’t changed the hooks yet ! Good treble hooks are not cheap ! Some crank baits come with too small of hooks or them junky chrome ones ! But I’m always experimenting and don’t want to waste putting a new hook On if it doesn’t work !


 Have you ever tried switching to a single hook on your spoons? I'm thinking about giving it a shot on a few of mine. I also might switch to a different rigging setup on mine, and see if that makes a difference - too. 

Nice steelies, by the way!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

POWERB8 said:


> Have you ever tried switching to a single hook on your spoons? I'm thinking about giving it a shot on a few of mine. I also might switch to a different rigging setup on mine, and see if that makes a difference - too.
> 
> Nice steelies, by the way!





POWERB8 said:


> Have you ever tried switching to a single hook on your spoons? I'm thinking about giving it a shot on a few of mine. I also might switch to a different rigging setup on mine, and see if that makes a difference - too.
> 
> Nice steelies, by the way!


No I’ve never tried just the one hook ! I know Luhr Jensen spoons come with both but have never gone with just the single hook !


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Give it a try...I think you'll be surprised by the results of hook-ups and staying "buttoned"..it work's very well on salmon..


----------



## JBayer (May 11, 2017)

joekacz said:


> Give it a try...I think you'll be surprised by the results of hook-ups and staying "buttoned"..it work's very well on salmon..





FishIgo said:


> No I’ve never tried just the one hook ! I know Luhr Jensen spoons come with both but have never gone with just the single hook !


Shhh… Don’t let this get out!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

We changed all of our spoons for walleye from trebles to Siwash 1/0 single hooks and have had very good luck with them the last two years.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

POWERB8 said:


> Have you ever tried switching to a single hook on your spoons? I'm thinking about giving it a shot on a few of mine. I also might switch to a different rigging setup on mine, and see if that makes a difference - too.
> 
> Nice steelies, by the way!
> [/





POWERB8 said:


> Have you ever tried switching to a single hook on your spoons? I'm thinking about giving it a shot on a few of mine. I also might switch to a different rigging setup on mine, and see if that makes a difference - too.
> 
> Nice steelies, by the way!


We fish for steelhead mostly with spoons and treble hooks. We don't usually lose more than one or two. Last trip we went 5 of 6 and the one that got off actually broke the line. I also don't count a strike and miss since they're never really on. I just wish I could hook as many as FishIgo!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> We changed all of our spoons for walleye from trebles to Siwash 1/0 single hooks and have had very good luck with them the last two years.


I see were that would help out getting the lure out of the net ! And we all know how they love to thrash around in the net !


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey fish...you pulling your lures with mono? I've had the best luck keeping fish on with mono and a soft med action 7ft ugly stick. Those cal1100 model ones. Same rod I troll walleye with. I've tried braid and floro, but switched back to mono a couple years ago. I run 10lb big game in green. Rarely do I have any break off or throw hooks when jumping. I'm thinking I'll be using the single hook mod soon too.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hey fish...you pulling your lures with mono? I've had the best luck keeping fish on with mono and a soft med action 7ft ugly stick. Those cal1100 model ones. Same rod I troll walleye with. I've tried braid and floro, but switched back to mono a couple years ago. I run 10lb big game in green. Rarely do I have any break off or throw hooks when jumping. I'm thinking I'll be using the single hook mod soon too.


Ive used the Berkley Big Game for years ! Great Line ! But I have been experimenting with using Seaguar Floro but i not seeing a big enough or any difference to justify the cost !


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

FishIgo said:


> No I’ve never tried just the one hook ! I know Luhr Jensen spoons come with both but have never gone with just the single hook !


the best hooks for spoon and crank bait are inline hook,like in picture below your post,i prefer 2/0,3/0 and 4/0,you can put any on spoon or crank bait.some crank bait has 3 hooks i replace for 2 single hooks.
i use these hooks at night,i take fish out from net with out the light all time.these hooks are much stronger then regular treble hooks and sharper.


----------

